

Ask HN: Question about .io domains - Skywing

Hi all,<p>I've got that "idea of the week" that has me going right now. It's one of those ideas where everything is adding up and I'm about to just go all in, lol. A ".io" domain would fit perfectly, too. The domain I want is available but costs $99/mo. Also, it doesn't look like any of my usual registrars offer .io domains. I know to avoid 101domains - they're terrible I've heard. I even tried registering a domain with them right when .co's came out and it took a week to hear a response from them and when I did the response was that they were unable to reserve my domain.<p>So, does anyone know a reliable place to purchase a .io domain name?<p>Thank you!
======
gauravgupta
Plenty of registrars support .IO domains. Choose anyone you like -
<http://www.nic.io/registrars.html>

------
petercooper
I had the same problem but then found Moniker do .ios. Their interface is a
bit crufty but they have a good reputation. That's where coder.io is
registered.

------
Zev
Why not just use <http://nic.io> ? .io domains from there appear to be 60 EUR,
or ~$100.

------
niico
Name.com costs 99$

